
MacBook Pro 2016 first look: One week later - rbanffy
http://www.imore.com/macbook-pro
======
snicky
Meh, another heavily search engine optimized article from an affiliate. I
skimmed throught it, but one particular thing caught my attention:

> Initially, for pulling photos from my Canon 5D Mark III, I went running back
> to my old MacBook Pro. Over time, I've had to do that less and less. Now
> that I have an iPhone 7 Plus, I haven't gone back to my Canon once.

This is just ridiculous. How you can compare a high grade professional DSLR to
an iphone? He's either lying about owning 5Dm3 or just spent heaps of money on
something he doesn't need.

~~~
mancerayder
Good catch. Well, we know he's certainly not a wedding photographer or a pro
photographer of any kind. Not because I'm defining "pro" arbitrarily, but
because it's extremely unlikely people would pay thousands of dollars for
photos to a guy taking snaps with his iPhone. Not to mention that iPhones
don't trigger strobe lights. Nor telephoto effects, not a bazillion other
things that MKIII's have. The only thing in common with someone who selects
between an iPhone 7 and a MKIII and two MacBooks to sync them to is the fact
that they can afford these.

------
alfanick
I always wonder when someone is glorifying a display (whether in a laptop or
in a phone, IPS or OLED) - are the differences that visible? Or is just
oversaturated profile? Shouldn't color calibration ensure _exactly_ the same
look'n'feel?

I am working on calibrated displays, I am assuming that "Once you see it, you
can't go back. The reds are so red. The magentas so deep. The oranges so
bright." is not really applicable – once you calibrate the display, it should
be "reds are as usual, magentas are as usual, oranges are as usual" (maybe
sometimes "oh cool a new shade of red/magenta/orange" because of wider gamut).

~~~
snowwrestler
The new displays are capable of showing colors that old displays were
physically incapable of showing.

~~~
alfanick
I am sure they are, still it is not a "wow effect", it is just incremental
update – "wow" is just oversaturated default profile.

Edit: most of recent Apple products are capable of displaying at least full
sRGB, since 99.9% (obviously this is a random figure, but almost every content
is srgb, until it isn't) available content is sRGB it does not really matter
and difference should not be observable (assuming displays are calibrated).
Sure, when using a space that is bigger than sRGB (in PS or LR) – you may see
some difference, but for most of the time it is not mindblowing.

~~~
snowwrestler
The new MacBook Pro display can supposedly cover the full DCI-P3 space. If the
default system elements like icons and desktop photos are provided in DCI-P3,
which I bet they are, then the difference would be noticeable compared to an
old screen at sRGB or less.

As for whether it's mindblowing, well, that depends on the person I guess.

------
hobarrera
Even with all the niceties, I feel like it'll be years before apple recovers
from all this "no old-school USB ports" BS.

------
Slackwise
That keyboard looks insanely unusable.

Can we please just go back to the PowerBook G4 keyboards?

~~~
manyxcxi
I don't mind the keyboard on my 2015 for shortish stretches, but do a lot of
devs use their laptops directly, like actually in their laps, for most of the
day?

My laptop spends 99% of the week on a stand, with the lid closed, and hooked
up to dual monitors and a real keyboard (and other various peripherals).

That's really the biggest meh for me about the latest MBPs. The touch bar
doesn't do much for me because my lid is mostly always closed. The keyboard
doesn't really matter as long as it's useable for a couple of hours at a time.

But the lack of ports is kind of a big loss for me. When I travel and need to
show a slide deck or share my screen in general on a projector, having the
built in HDMI port generally means I'm safe and dongle free. Inevitably
whenever I need a dongle that I own, it's somewhere else- especially my damn
Ethernet dongle.

I also dabble, mostly at the hobby level, in micro electronics and I'm
wondering what kind of random issues I'm going to have connecting to those
over USB. I'm assuming a hub will prevent most issues, but I'm positive I'll
spend a number of hours at some point because the C-A/B conversion goes awry
in some way.

~~~
aq3cn
I also work in same manner as you do, but I think you should keep your
computer's lid open to keep it cool.

~~~
manyxcxi
It's on an mRain Stand [0], so all ports and vents are exposed fully and I've
never detected any extra warmth from having the lid closed.

I prefer the lid closed so OSX doesn't try to treat it like a third screen- my
laptop gets docked to the left and pretty much behind my left hand side
monitor, making it un-viewable.

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/Rain-Design-mStand-Laptop-
Patented/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/Rain-Design-mStand-Laptop-
Patented/dp/B000OOYECC)

